
Internet advertising is out of control Get early access - _ao789
https://haloads.com
======
ColinWright
More vapourware. I _hate_ this trend - if you have something, great. If you
don't stop telling us about this thing you don't have and how wonderful it
will be.

Just. Stop it.

~~~
_ao789
Hey Colin,

Thanks for your response.

I would tend to agree with you on some of these sort of posts.

We are still working on the service and decided to inform some more people
about the potential to join an early beta as we believe online advertising is
really bad at the moment. It really would be nice to not have to download
multiple megs just in order to see some product you are not that interested in
at the end; or have to use an AdBlocker as an alternative as way too many
online sites and blogs rely heavily on ads to continue going; so we really
would like to help everyone out in this market.

Kind regards, Andrew

~~~
ColinWright
Write a blog post, have some content, make it worth having cluck through to
the page.

The page is gorgeous and _totally content free._

Provide some value.

